
Towards Crystal 1.0 - ftonobo
https://crystal-lang.org/2020/03/03/towards-crystal-1.0.html
======
lgreiv
I am glad to hear that the strive towards a 1.0 continues. During several side
projects I have grown quite fond of Crystal, it feels like it might cover a
wide range of use cases, with a type system that does not get in my way and a
very solid performance. Kind of what I whished Ruby could develop into.

A version 1.0 will sure draw attention and assure contributors and interested
devs that there is progress and their time invested in the language is well
spent.

Better tooling, e.g. in IDEs, will sure draw even more users.

Looking forward for the things to come!

